
Overhaul of EU Competition Policy - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/89a0c4a8-12b0-11ea-a7e6-62bf4f9e548a
======
chewz
> A letter signed by the chief executives of some of Europe’s largest telecoms
> companies states that they would support the move to provide Europe with an
> “industrial policy for digital leadership” which could provide a boost for
> the struggling sector in its battle with giant US technology companies.

Translated: Monopolies and anti-consumer behaviors is coming for EU citizens
money

